# beltway bbq battle



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

Here ya go.  I am working that weekend so I cant make it this year.  Good luck Brian.  Too bad about Danville.  We will miss ya.

http://www.bbq-usa.com/


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Here ya go.  I am working that weekend so I cant make it this year.  Good luck Brian.  Too bad about Danville.  We will miss ya.
> 
> http://www.bbq-usa.com/




Bill, Brian is talking about his event.

05/18 - 05/19
2007
Landover, MD Beltway BBQ Battle
Contact: Jonathan Jones, 8001 Sheriff Road, Landover, MD 21144
Phone: 301-583-2445 Fax: 301-583-2666
E-mail: jonathan.jones@pgparks.com
KCBS Reps: HUNT JOHN, BUSCH JOHN G 


Brian if I can swing it I'll try to be there!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy":3q57mufr]Here ya go.  I am working that weekend so I cant make it this year.  Good luck Brian.  Too bad about Danville.  We will miss ya.
> 
> [url="http://www.bbq-usa.com/ said:
> 
> ...


----------

